# Wines soaps - the good and bad



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 12, 2014)

The good news is that they aren't poo brown like the batter was. The 1st pic shows the colour the batter ended up with the tan swirl. It does have a teeny bit of TD in it. I'm happy with the swirl but the mica line looks daft. The one with multi mica lines looks a little like uncooked steak with marbled fat veins! Well, that's what I see lol.

My photography is dodgy as always. At least I'm consistent


----------



## lpstephy85 (Jan 12, 2014)

I love them!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 12, 2014)

Everything looks like chocolate to me !  I like them!


----------



## CaraCara (Jan 12, 2014)

They turned out just fine. I have yet to make a wine soap--the bottle gets emptied before I can get to it. :mrgreen:


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 12, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> The good news is that they aren't poo brown like the batter was. The 1st pic shows the colour the batter ended up with the tan swirl. It does have a teeny bit of TD in it. I'm happy with the swirl but the mica line looks daft. The one with multi mica lines looks a little like uncooked steak with marbled fat veins! Well, that's what I see lol.
> 
> My photography is dodgy as always. At least I'm consistent


 
They do look lovely and the swirls are beautifully done. Next time try some burgandy soap dye. I find it works quite well in wine soap. Even mixing a bit of merlot mica to the burgandy works well. :mrgreen: have to laugh at your steak discription. My last batch of Cherry Almond came out looking like Spam!:-?


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 13, 2014)

They look great. I'm thinking about making a wine soap for a new scent I'm getting but I'd use white or maybe a blush wine. For those of you who make wine soap, what does it add to the finished bars? Any weird chemically smell like with beer soap? If you use red wine and a dark colorant, do the bubbles discolor?


----------



## Saponista (Jan 13, 2014)

I really like the colour, especially the batch in the first picture.


----------



## seven (Jan 13, 2014)

love the swirls! and the pencil line too! my wine soap is a plain jane, i kinda regretted not doing at least a lil swirl or layers. what did you scent it with?


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jan 13, 2014)

I like them both. I think they look like chocolate too.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 13, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> They look great. I'm thinking about making a wine soap for a new scent I'm getting but I'd use white or maybe a blush wine. For those of you who make wine soap, what does it add to the finished bars? Any weird chemically smell like with beer soap? If you use red wine and a dark colorant, do the bubbles discolor?


 
Like beer, the wine adds to the bubbles from the sugar. In my honest opinion it adds label appeal. No fragrance


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks all.  One of the little stinkers broke along the mica line, which I've always dreaded happening.  I'll chalk it up to experience.  The fragrances used are both from BB. The swirl is berry wine and the steak, I mean the mica lines one is raspberry porter (which I was given a bottle of as a free sample from my supplier).  Both smell pretty awesome. The colour is more red then in the photos. 

 I don't know if the soap has a chemical smell when unscented because I didn't risk it.  My beer soap didn't smell like chemical though.


----------



## kazmi (Jan 13, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> They look great. I'm thinking about making a wine soap for a new scent I'm getting but I'd use white or maybe a blush wine. For those of you who make wine soap, what does it add to the finished bars? Any weird chemically smell like with beer soap? If you use red wine and a dark colorant, do the bubbles discolor?


 

It adds to the label appeal and nice bubbles.  No smell at all (even when mixing it with the lye) so you'll need a FO or EO.  Colored bubbles will depend on how much colorant you use.


----------



## Ellacho (Jan 13, 2014)

I love both!!


----------



## kazmi (Jan 13, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> Thanks all. One of the little stinkers broke along the mica line, which I've always dreaded happening. I'll chalk it up to experience. The fragrances used are both from BB. The swirl is berry wine and the steak, I mean the mica lines one is raspberry porter (which I was given a bottle of as a free sample from my supplier). Both smell pretty awesome. The colour is more red then in the photos.
> 
> I don't know if the soap has a chemical smell when unscented because I didn't risk it. My beer soap didn't smell like chemical though.


 

:-( about the mica line.  I love the fat, I mean mica, lines!


----------



## TVivian (Jan 13, 2014)

I like them! And your mica lines!!! Can't say enough about how fancy they make that soap look!


----------

